# Cruise vs. Blast



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 4, 2012)

Sup Bros,

I saw ccpro recently posted a question, and I didn't want to hijack his thread, and it got me thinking. I've always heard about cycle lengths, example 10 week, 12 week, etc., but why stop at that point? If BW is coming back within norms and you intend to either do a PCT or return to cruising why limit the duration of that cycle?


----------



## ccpro (Nov 4, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Sup Bros,
> 
> I saw ccpro recently posted a question, and I didn't want to hijack his thread, and it got me thinking. I've always heard about cycle lengths, example 10 week, 12 week, etc., but why stop at that point? If BW is coming back within norms and you intend to either do a PCT or return to cruising why limit the duration of that cycle?



I think the consensus is you don't have to limit in on trt....just keep cruising and blast a couple times a year.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

your receptor sites will eventually desensitize, and at that point, which usually begins to happen for e/c at 12 weeks or so and P at 8 weeks or so, you will have a decision to make.  

Either accept that your improvement in gains will slow down and begin to go flat, or...
increase your dose to keep the gains going, or...
end the blast.

your system will need a break if you are worried about your long term health.  while on cycle, your resting pulse rate and blood pressure will be elevated.  this is pretty much a given.  these elevated levels are not good in the long term, period.  being on cycle will also increase your RBC/hematicrit levels.  donating blood bi monthly will certainly help, but is not a cure all.  the problem is that as RBC goes up, the risk of clots/stroke goes up.  sure, you can begin aspirin therapy as i have, but still a band aid to the problem.  additionally, your lipid/cholestorol panels will go up.  also not good.  there are a wide variety of drugs we can take to control these sides, but ultimately, you will have to come off cycle to stay focused on long term health.

For me, the best option is to come off the blast.  Whatever gain I was hoping to make and didn't, I certainly can come back next ttime and try again.

not to wear out an old slogan, but this truly is a marathon, and NOT a race!

Cheers!
---Roman


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

I like to sprint marathons. Times is correct about desensitization you need to come off at some point


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 4, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> your receptor sites will eventually desensitize, and at that point, which usually begins to happen for e/c at 12 weeks or so and P at 8 weeks or so, you will have a decision to make.
> 
> Either accept that your improvement in gains will slow down and begin to go flat, or...
> increase your dose to keep the gains going, or...
> ...



x2x.....

great info


----------

